# Mobley Might Not Play This Season? Update: Mobley May Retire



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Mobley is not out of the woods, as a Knicks official said Mobley will undergo further tests on his heart in the next few days. He was not at the Garden last night; his plane from Boston was delayed. Knicks president Donnie Walsh said Mobley won't play the rest of the week.
> 
> 
> *Asked if Mobley may not play this season, Walsh alarmingly said, "I don't know that.* We're taking the right precautions."


http://www.nypost.com/seven/11262008/sports/knicks/more_tests_for_missing_mobley_140926.htm

It's official we are doomed, and cursed. :sadbanana:


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Your title makes no sense*

NOWHERE does it say he may miss the season. Nowhere does it infer that. It was a dumb reporters question and was answered by saying "I don't know that". Translation for the reading comprehension impaired......"I have nothing to base that possibility on".....geez. 

Even if it happened, I would think it would more likely signal the end of his career and would also likely fetch us more compensation or an career ending injury exception. At the least, I would be shocked if we didn't get a roster spot.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Mobley Might Not Play This Season?*

What part of the question mark in the title thread excape you?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Mobley Might Not Play This Season?*

You guys wanna trade him for Larry Hughes? 

Contracts expire the same season, so it won't affect cap room in 2010.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Not much escapes me....*

I just thought since it doesn't appear to be a real possibility, it seems to be a weak attempt at sensationalism. A headline worthy of "The National Enquirer"...


much the same as this one.....

"Curry May Die if He Plays".....not really plausible but sure gets attention


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Mobley Might Not Play This Season?*



yodurk said:


> You guys wanna trade him for Larry Hughes?
> 
> Contracts expire the same season, so it won't affect cap room in 2010.


I really don't think you Bulls fans realize what you have in Larry Hughes but I would be more than happy to make the exchange.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Mobley Might Not Play This Season?*



> The New York Daily News reports that Cuttino Mobley may sign a waiver with the Knicks that states he has a heart problem, but wants to play through it.
> Mobley signed such a waiver with the Rockets eight years ago, and a similar agreement with the Knicks would clear the way for him to play significant minutes (and potentially start) at shooting guard.


http://www.rotoworld.com/content/playerpages/player_main.aspx?sport=NBA&id=567

Scary stuff, I really hope he takes his health into consideration.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Scary? Maybe...*

Depends on what the condition is. Anybody know what the issue with his heart is? All heart conditions are treated as serious when diagnosed. Most, however, are able to be controlled or are not a serious threat. Caution always needs to be exercised.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Mobley Might Not Play This Season? Update: On Heart Condition*

Heart condition fart condition. Let him play!


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Mobley Might Not Play This Season? Update: On Heart Condition*

LOL, I think a lot of it is us posturing to try and save money by forcing him to retire. At first, I think a lot of the hesitation on our part was to try and get the Clippers to offer up a first round pick and when that didn't work, money was the next concern.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Twinkie, my thoughts too*

Except that when the Knicks signed off on the trade while having the knowledge, they may have voided any chance to get more or force a retirement. Thoughts?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Mobley Might Not Play This Season? Update: On Heart Condition*



> "Cuttino Mobley is strongly mulling a medical retirement because of an enlarged heart condition and could make the announcement tomorrow, according to a person familiar with the situation. Mobley, 33, still has one more heart test left today in Minnesota. It had been reported that Mobley had signed a waiver with the Clippers to release them of liability if he had heart problems. If Mobley, obtained in the Zach Randolph trade from the Clippers, retires, it would free open a roster spot and save the Knicks about 75 percent of the $18. 9 million left on his pact because of insurance. Mobley, who gets all the money, was obtained more for his contract that expires after next season than for his ..."


http://www.nypost.com/seven/12042008/sports/knicks/mobley_close_to_retiring_142580.htm

That's sad....I wish him well.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

> With Cuttino Mobley still not in uniform following his trade to the New York Knicks, the New York Post has made reference to the possibility of Mobley filing papers for a medical retirement today because of a heart condition.


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/55803/20081204/medical_retirement_for_mobley_houston_or_ewing_to_take_roster_spot/

This def sucks for Mobley. I've been a fan of him since his Rockets days, hopefully everything turns out good for him.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*He should be OK.....*

depending on the amount of enlargement. Playing might not be the best thing for him but he should be able to have a normal life otherwise. Hope for the best for him.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

http://www.nydailynews.com/blogs/knicks/2008/12/francis-mobley-didnt-sound-too.html



> Steve Francis told the Houston Chronicle that his friend Cuttino Mobley is despondent over the possibility of early retirement.
> 
> Mobley has an enlarged heart that could force him to retire.
> 
> ...


----------

